
My competitor send his employee to spy on my site - formman
what would you do ?
======
rman666
Nothing you can really do. It’s the Internet. I suppose you could block
specific IP addresses but that seems futile. Good luck.

------
fiiv
Well, it depends if you want to play his game or not. If you are sure you
could start using the employee to feed bad info to your competitor.

If you don't want to play their game, then get rid of the employee.

